
Medium is down - okwme
https://medium.com
======
shroom
It’s totally down right now. But No status update yet
[https://medium.statuspage.io](https://medium.statuspage.io)

 _edit Thev’ve changed status from 100% down to 50% and are investigating.

_ edit2 Wow it’s back up for me atleast now that was fast. Impressive!

------
raarts
Down for me right now (from the Netherlands).

